
Will the 3MF format replace the STL file format for 3D printing - krisraghavan
http://stratnel.com/2016/07/04/2016-06-20-would-you-buy-a-3d-printer-today-that-doesnt-support-the-3mf-format/
======
angersock
Oh great!

This reads like everything that's shitty with COLLADA, _but for 3D printing!_

It's like the folks don't even get that STL is popular and widely-supported
_because_ it's so derpy simple.

And on page 38, they lay out how to expect DRM later. Sigh.

EDIT: Updated to be somewhat less inflammatory.

